
Having lots of friends and socialising makes intelligent people miserable (2016) - lainon
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-3504132/Why-smart-people-tend-loners-Having-lots-friends-socialising-makes-intelligent-people-miserable.html
======
chalst
Wikipedia has an article about one of the authors of the study, Satoshi
Kanazawa, that explains why he is so controversial -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Satoshi_Kanazawa](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Satoshi_Kanazawa)

~~~
ue_
It's unfortunate to find that someone serioulsy holds such views, especially
an academic.

------
chalst
Much though I hate voting up a Daily Mail article, this is interesting.

I've posted the abstract of the study behind this story at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13836648](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13836648)
but that is just the abstract.

------
ploika
I see we've reached peak HN early today.

------
confounded
The Daily Mail's science reporting is just about the worst there is.

They've spent years sensationally classifying almost everything on earth into
things that either cause or cure cancer (often the same things).

------
knn
tenuous.

